# Request for Advice: 5D3 AF issues nightphotography



## pedro (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi, 
My 5D3 is a great cam. Coming from the 30D I set its AF by suggestion of my brick and mortar dealer on the center AF point. In 90% of the cases it works great. 
But compared to the 30Ds center AF point which was quite snappy even at very distant and dim light in moonless nights, the 5D3 AF is struggling a bit. Still being in my learning curve since August, what are the mistakes by my side while handling my gear. 
AF on the moon: no problem.
AF on Jupiter: mostly no problem.
AF on some distant, dimmer light at full darkness...not always working.

Guess I've read about slight issues here, so thank you for any help
Cheers, Peter in Switzerland.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 19, 2013)

pedro said:


> Hi,
> My 5D3 is a great cam. Coming from the 30D I set its AF by suggestion of my brick and mortar dealer on the center AF point. In 90% of the cases it works great.
> But compared to the 30Ds center AF point which was quite snappy even at very distant and dim light in moonless nights, the 5D3 AF is struggling a bit. Still being in my learning curve since August, what are the mistakes by my side while handling my gear.
> AF on the moon: no problem.
> ...



+1 

I have similar issues with the 5DIII in very low light situations. Can't say about the 30D but my 7D is also unable to focus in similar conditions. 

Maybe we are expecting too much from the AF system.


----------



## zim (Jan 19, 2013)

AF on Jupiter, seriously?


----------



## pedro (Jan 19, 2013)

If I am correct, yes. There was a strange big light ball in the nightsky I was able to focus at beneath a Septmeber sky last year. So, I asked at flickr. Well, most of the time I focus manually...So not a big issue under the nightsky.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 19, 2013)

zim said:


> AF on Jupiter, seriously?



It's easily visible as the brightest "star" in the sky. AF easily using live view


----------



## pedro (Jan 19, 2013)

J.R. said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > AF on Jupiter, seriously?
> ...



yes, it is. Even without LV.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 19, 2013)

pedro said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...



Boys AF on Mars to get more candy bars.
Girls AF on Jupiter to get more...


----------



## J.R. (Jan 19, 2013)

pedro said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...



I've never tried it with the phase detection basically for the reason that the camera is mounted on a tripod and its fairly easy with LV. I engage in Astrophotography only when I have ample time and BTW, Jupiter's not going anywhere in a hurry . One other reason I prefer LV is because I don't need to use MLU shooting in LV.


----------



## pedro (Jan 19, 2013)

TexPhoto said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



;D


----------



## rpt (Jan 19, 2013)

zim said:


> AF on Jupiter, seriously?


Oh yes, it does! I was focussing to infinity before shooting star trails and it works great!


----------



## sanj (Jan 19, 2013)

Pedro.
Use a little flashlight, set the focus on infinity and CHILL.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 19, 2013)

sanj said:


> Pedro.
> Use a little flashlight, set the focus on infinity and CHILL.



+1

I've done that a few times but prefer the LV. Probably coz I'm a control freak wanting stuff to be perfect before pressing the shutter button.


----------



## sanj (Jan 19, 2013)

Yep live view is safer.


----------



## sanj (Jan 19, 2013)

I so prefer lenses with 'hard stops' like my zeiss 35 and 15 for this.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 19, 2013)

Would love to have zeiss glass. Does Canon have any lens with a hard stop? Also, is infrared photography possible on the current DSLRs without a permanent modification of the camera?


----------



## sanj (Jan 19, 2013)

JR!! I do not know friend. These questions are far too technical for me... But if I get this info anywhere I will tell you. Wait I want to check something...

I just walked to the cupboard and checked. Yep, the 90 tilt shift has a hard stop. My 24 ts is out on rental so cant check but feel confident that it also has a hard stop. But f4 is not too good for stars...


----------



## Jesse (Jan 19, 2013)

Was Jupiter closer than infinity????


----------



## Jesse (Jan 19, 2013)

Canon's tilt-shift lenses have hard stops.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 19, 2013)

Jesse said:


> Was Jupiter closer than infinity????



If it were we'd be in deep shit!


----------



## zim (Jan 19, 2013)

What lens are you using? I'd have thought Jupiter would be nothing more than a fuzzy little ball with anything less than a 4" reflector?


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 19, 2013)

I find an easier, or, more accurate way to do focus for astro-pic's is to plug the 5D into the laptop. Then use live view on the laptop screen. It means I'm not bending my neck back and the image can be viewed larger. Sure, Jupiter works, but, Jupiter won't be around all year


----------



## J.R. (Jan 20, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> I find an easier, or, more accurate way to do focus for astro-pic's is to plug the 5D into the laptop. Then use live view on the laptop screen. It means I'm not bending my neck back and the image can be viewed larger. Sure, Jupiter works, but, Jupiter won't be around all year



As much as I want to do that it is not usually possible for me. I live in a city with pretty bright lights and the only way to do the astro is to get out of town and into the wilderness. There I struggle with setting everything up and am also hampered with Mosquitos and moths that get attracted by the light of the laptop.


----------

